# .::/*New Years Signature Competition*\::.



## Josh (Dec 31, 2009)

<big><big><big><big><big>*New Year's Day!*</big></big></big></big></big>


I'm back :]
I've decided to make Seasonal Signature Competitions.


<big><big>*Prizes:*</big></big>

_*1st Place = 2,000TBT Bells + Medal
2nd Place = 1,000TBT Bells + Medal
3rd Place = 500TBT Bells + Medal *_

For those who enter and don't get into the final 3 will get a runner's up badge.

If your name has a strike through it, You have entered your Signature.

Sign ups:
bittermeat
Gnome
Marcus
Spirit
Nixie
Luvbun
kalinn
beehdaubs
malesretmit12
Zexion
Muffun
Tyeforce
SAMwich


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Entries</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>bittermeat</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Gnome</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Marcus</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spirit</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Nixie</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Luvbun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>kalinn</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>beehdaubs</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>malesretmit12</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Zexion</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Muffun</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Tyeforce</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>SAMwich</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

Good Luck and Please no flaming.
You don't have to be good at making sigs to join so don't worry :]


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 31, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Marcus (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll enter if I have time.

I've already done my Valentine Day one


----------



## Spirit (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll actually try it this time   

(By the way, is there a set theme?  New Years isn't the best thing to base a signature on. :r )


----------



## Marcus (Dec 31, 2009)

Gosh darnit, I have some stiff opposition here :/


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll try, yet fail. But eh, it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 31, 2009)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I'll try, yet fail. But eh, it wouldn't hurt.


Join the club


----------



## Josh (Dec 31, 2009)

New Years can be a clock, The Number 2010, A land mark or anyting related to that.
I'll add you all to the list.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 31, 2009)

Withdrawn it.


----------



## muffun (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll sign up.


----------



## Josh (Dec 31, 2009)

Alright Muffun, I'll add you to the list.

@Marcus: Nah don't worry, It depends who have entered.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 31, 2009)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Alright Muffun, I'll add you to the list.
> 
> @Marcus: Nah don't worry, It depends who have entered.


Yeah, I guess.


I can't wait to see what other people come up with!


----------



## Nixie (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll join 
Though I'll probably lose badly like last time >.<"


----------



## Thunder (Dec 31, 2009)

I might enter, but instead of a sig, i'll make one of my sig animations, is that good?


----------



## Marcus (Dec 31, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I might enter, but instead of a sig, i'll make one of my sig animations, is that good?


How do you make a sig animation, because I've been wanting to make one for quite a while?

Thanks


----------



## Thunder (Dec 31, 2009)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GIMP, you can find tutorials on YOutube.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 31, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I guess it's very hard.


----------



## Josh (Dec 31, 2009)

You can make a Signature animation Master Crash, I'll add you to the list then.
Also I'll add you Nixie.

@Marcus:
Animation can be easy at a time, look at my sprite animation signatures:
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7257912/1/


----------



## Pear (Dec 31, 2009)

Enter me. :O


----------



## Josh (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll add you straight away :]


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 31, 2009)

I'll Join


----------



## Hal (Dec 31, 2009)

I put 20 Tbt bells each on Master Crash and Bittermeat.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 31, 2009)

Josh. said:
			
		

> You can make a Signature animation Master Crash, I'll add you to the list then.
> Also I'll add you Nixie.
> 
> @Marcus:
> ...


Alright, keep in mind i might not be able to get it in time :T


----------



## Marcus (Dec 31, 2009)

I withdraw mine actually. I'm gonna make a new one.


----------



## Nixie (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok, here's mine, Since it is the year of the tiger... I made my theme that ^_^ <small><small>Yes I am Chinese ; )</small></small>





I'm deciding on putting my signature on all my work so I can practice signing stuff for later on in life XD


----------



## Thunder (Dec 31, 2009)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Ok, here's mine, Since it is the year of the tiger... I made my theme that ^_^ <small><small>Yes I am Chinese ; )</small></small>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, it is the year of the Tiger, forgot abotu that.. Nice sig


----------



## Nixie (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks, I'm gonna check out the other entries... When does the voting start on?


----------



## muffun (Dec 31, 2009)

So, when does it have to be submitted by?


----------



## Sarah (Dec 31, 2009)

Umm, I guess I'll enter xD


----------



## Nixie (Dec 31, 2009)

Am I the only one who entered so far? 0.o


----------



## Hal (Dec 31, 2009)

There'll be more Entries I'm sure.


----------



## Nixie (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope so... but if noone enters... then... 0.o


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm still looking for a good render to use. ;x


----------



## kalinn (Dec 31, 2009)

ill join. 
i actually have an idea in mind. 
but it prob wont turn out as good as i imagine it. like always


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 31, 2009)

>_<


----------



## Spirit (Dec 31, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> >_<


fml.  I don't know if I can top that xD.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll join ;D


----------



## muffun (Jan 1, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> >_<


Holy *censored.2.0*.

That is the best signature I've ever seen on this forum. Ever. And I've dug through every topic in The Museum.

Kudos to you.


----------



## Hal (Jan 1, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> >_<


Can I.....I.....Have that Banner!


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 1, 2010)

Hal said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess, but only after the competition is over.


----------



## Hal (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank You!


----------



## Marcus (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll post mine in a bit.

Just want to see what I'm up against first 


I actually think my Valentin'es Day one is 10x better than this, so roll on February!


----------



## Josh (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for entering, Also thank you for your signatures, Nice Job Nixie and Bittermeat!
Also Hal you can place a bet and i'll give to x4 : P


----------



## Nixie (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow... They're too good! Might have to withdraw? I don't know... right now I seem to have pretty lame drawing skills >.<

Should I still keep mine in?


----------



## Josh (Jan 1, 2010)

Keep yours Nixie, These Signature Competitions let you get better at making Signatures.
It depends which Signatures I get at the end.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 1, 2010)

KK, I'll keep it for now


----------



## Josh (Jan 1, 2010)

Lol Alright, I might make a signature to enter, But it won't be fair.
I guess I'll just let someone else choose who has good CC.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 1, 2010)

Have a go Josh, we only have 2 entries so far...


----------



## Josh (Jan 1, 2010)

We have 12 people who have signed up, But they have diffrent timezones than us, So maybe when it's 8GMT they will give theirs in.
I guess I'll make a Signature, But I'm sure it won't be rigged.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 1, 2010)

Lets hope so.


----------



## Spirit (Jan 1, 2010)

Bleh :\







Super Mario Galaxy 2 is coming out in 2010!  Woohoo... although that photo is from Super Mario Galaxy 1.. hmph.. oh well!


----------



## Nixie (Jan 1, 2010)

Yay! more entries!


----------



## SamXX (Jan 1, 2010)

Put me down.


----------



## Josh (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks Spirit and I'll add you Sam.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 1, 2010)

Come on guys! We want more entries!


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 1, 2010)

Spirit said:
			
		

> Bleh :\
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm officially a fan of yours.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 1, 2010)

Spirit said:
			
		

> Bleh :\
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One problem I always notice with your sigs is that you focus too much on one side and the other side is either dull or just generally not that good. I think you need to work all over your signatures, but not so much so that you completely destroy the render.


----------



## Spirit (Jan 1, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you try and put a bunch of stuff all over the signature (in my opinion) it becomes too busy.  It takes the focus away from the real focal point of the signature, the render (and in this case the Mario).

What side of that signature do you think is "not good", anyway?

Edit: I misunderstood your post.  <_<


----------



## Wish (Jan 1, 2010)

O___O I love bittermeats and Spirits.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 1, 2010)

Meh... no one here appreciates the hand drawn stuff >.>


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm entering.  Sign me up.


EDIT: Yes, I'm serious.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 1, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Meh... no one here appreciates the hand drawn stuff >.>


I do :3

The problem nowadays is that computer-generated graphics are much nicer than hand-drawn, though I personally like combining the two with the use of a graphics tablet.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 1, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did use a tablet XD
But it will never beat the professional drawings done by other people which people here cut out and put on a background :3


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 1, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, what I mean is using the power of a graphic's tablet to control brushes in photoshop, etc.

&Those professional drawings are only one part of the signature, it's not as simple as putting them on a background. A LOT more work goes into them, sometimes even more work than what a drawing takes.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 1, 2010)

Which is why I suck at backgrounds XD

Wait... what do you mean by the whole brushes thing?


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 1, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Which is why I suck at backgrounds XD
> 
> Wait... what do you mean by the whole brushes thing?


Photoshop has "brushes" which are basically fixed templates that are repeated over and over again when you drag the mouse along, like for example if you choose a circular template and drag the mouse along, you will get a rounded line.

Photoshop has the power to manipulate these brushes though, and also gain power from the tablet, so you could make the brush size change depending on how hard you press on the tablet, same goes for the opacity, roundness, amount of scatter or pretty much any properties of the brush. You can also do the same with pen tilt if your tablet supports pen tilt.

An example of how I combine this with normal computer-generated graphics is creating realistic sparkle in my backgrounds by using a soft round brush and applying a scatter & size jitter to my pen pressure.

I think you can see where I'm going.


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 1, 2010)

My first siggg


----------



## Nixie (Jan 1, 2010)

Yea... I've seen about the scatter and jitter thing but haven't bothered to try them out yet XD


----------



## Josh (Jan 1, 2010)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> My first siggg


It's decent for your first Signature, But the text needs work.
Weldone and Thank you for your entrie.


----------



## kierraaa- (Jan 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks,


----------



## Nixie (Jan 1, 2010)

How does everyone get the effect of the shards of glass like things? and the snow??? I need to know XD


----------



## Josh (Jan 1, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> How does everyone get the effect of the shards of glass like things? and the snow??? I need to know XD


Brushes, Search on devianart, they have some good ones.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 1, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> How does everyone get the effect of the shards of glass like things? and the snow??? I need to know XD


C4Ds would be your best bet, head over to http://planetrenders.net/renders/ sign up and then browse the Abstract 3D Renders section.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 1, 2010)

Ima drop out xD


----------



## Spirit (Jan 1, 2010)

Sarah! said:
			
		

> Ima drop out xD


Aww  :'(  Why?


----------



## Sarah (Jan 1, 2010)

Spirit said:
			
		

> Sarah! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause I suck at siggys xP


----------



## Josh (Jan 1, 2010)

Sarah your great at sigs, You should still enter D:
It'll actually give you a challenge and you'll improve.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 1, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Sarah your great at sigs, You should still enter D:
> It'll actually give you a challenge and you'll improve.


maybe. :3
i dunno, i probably wont even have time.


----------



## kalinn (Jan 1, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>EW</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>

its ugly.. but whatever. lol


----------



## Elliot (Jan 1, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>EW</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats cute <3


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 1, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> >_<








Redone. The colors are balanced this time. Not too sharpened.


----------



## Spirit (Jan 1, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :'( 

wtf, dude.  You keep killing my chances.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 1, 2010)

Your work is amazing! Don't sweat it.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2010)

Here is my submission.  






And before you refuse to accept, you clearly said:


> You don't have to be good at making sigs to join so don't worry :]


----------



## Thunder (Jan 1, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Here is my submission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf dat sug r gay


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 1, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its u fgt cuz ur gay lol


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2010)

```
[IMG]http://i48.tinypic.com/5e5sgn.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 1, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Here is my submission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genius! >;D


----------



## muffun (Jan 1, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Here is my submission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir, are the greatest artist who ever lived!


----------



## Josh (Jan 2, 2010)

@Sarah:
Alright then : P.
@Beehdaubs:
Thanks for your awesome entry.
@bittermeat:
So is that your final entry? I like it.
@Gnome:
Not bad :]


----------



## Nixie (Jan 2, 2010)

Hehe... poor stick man... still gay... XD

Man, I'm screwed for this... >.<


----------



## Josh (Jan 2, 2010)

Ha ha, Nixie don't worry, I'm sure you'll do well.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 2, 2010)

I may as well post mine later today, just need to do some final touches.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 2, 2010)

Hmm, What should i do ;p


----------



## Josh (Jan 2, 2010)

@Marcus:
Sure, Just make sure it's completed by Tuesday.
@KLC:
: P, Maybe fireworks or something? Or use the word 2010.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 2, 2010)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Hmm, What should i do ;p


Pull out so I have a better chance of advancing through the competition.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 2, 2010)

@Marcus xD

@Josh
I got it, The upcoming olympics <3.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 2, 2010)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> @Marcus xD
> 
> @Josh
> I got it, The upcoming olympics <3.


*cries*

All hope is lost!


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 2, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> @bittermeat:
> So is that your final entry?


fo sho.


----------



## Josh (Jan 2, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


K, It's very nice :].

Also I'm going to enter, Hal is going to supply me with judges.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 2, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^ this


----------



## kalinn (Jan 2, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>EW</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think Josh saw it. 
cause my name isnt crossed out, and he didnt say thanks for the entry or anything. 
so ya, just making sure. xD


----------



## muffun (Jan 2, 2010)

S'pose I'll enter this one.


----------



## Pear (Jan 2, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spongebob references ftw.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 2, 2010)

ohdang.

I doubt I can enter, I pretty much forgot how to use Photoshop in such a while :S .


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 2, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> S'pose I'll enter this one.


Nice!


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 3, 2010)

Y'know, I think I _might_ try a signature, I'll probably have it decided by tomorrow.


----------



## muffun (Jan 3, 2010)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Y'know, I think I _might_ try a signature, I'll probably have it decided by tomorrow.


Do eet!


----------



## Josh (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice entry Muffun, Also Nikoking it's your choice, Not forcing you to ;]


----------



## m12 (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm not too late, am I? I'd like to enter a signature into the competition (once it's finished, that is...). I have until the 5th to make and submit one, correct?


----------



## Josh (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes you can, Your not too late. Good luck and I'll add you to the list when i've finished what i am doing :]


----------



## muffun (Jan 3, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> I'm not too late, am I? I'd like to enter a signature into the competition (once it's finished, that is...). I have until the 5th to make and submit one, correct?


I'd like to see what you come up with, your current signature is fantastic.


----------



## m12 (Jan 3, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I'll try my best.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 3, 2010)

The deadline for the sigs is the 5th?


----------



## Zex (Jan 3, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Count me in!


And we have a winner! jk.

I guess Ill take place. Put me on that list rite thar.


----------



## Josh (Jan 3, 2010)

@KLC: Yeah.
@Zexion: K, I'll add you.


----------



## Zex (Jan 3, 2010)

Super simple. But I kinda like it.


----------



## Josh (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice weldone.
But why is everyone doing a couple kissing?


----------



## muffun (Jan 3, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Nice weldone.
> But why is everyone doing a couple kissing?


Because couples kiss on New Years? :U


----------



## kalinn (Jan 3, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Nice weldone.
> But why is everyone doing a couple kissing?


when the ball drops your supposed to kiss the one you love 
xD


----------



## Zex (Jan 3, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Nice weldone.
> But why is everyone doing a couple kissing?


People kiss when the ball drop? 
I didn't look at anyone else's. Haha. I thought I was original. xD


----------



## Josh (Jan 3, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess so..


----------



## Zex (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok I just looked at Bits sig(s) and fainted.


----------



## muffun (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm probably going to submit a different one.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 3, 2010)

I. am. Definitely. Screwed! There's so many good sigs here! :3


----------



## m12 (Jan 3, 2010)

I've finished earlier than I thought.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 3, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> I've finished earlier than I thought.


Fantastic.

;o


----------



## muffun (Jan 3, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> I've finished earlier than I thought.


Awesome!


----------



## Nixie (Jan 3, 2010)

Where do you people get the swirly light ray effect things?


----------



## m12 (Jan 3, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Where do you people get the swirly light ray effect things?


I usually just smudge some straight lines. They do have brushes with pre-rendered swirls, though. Don't forget C4Ds. They have some swirl and ray effects.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 3, 2010)

Wait.. this is photoshop right?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Wait.. this is photoshop right?


And GIMP.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't have Gimp >.>
So... all you do is smudge a drawn line? What about those little shards of light effect thing? I seem like an idiot >.<"


----------



## m12 (Jan 3, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> I don't have Gimp >.>
> So... all you do is smudge a drawn line? What about those little shards of light effect thing? I seem like an idiot >.<"


It's a C4D. I rarely use them, but decided to utilize them this time around. Brushes can also give that effect if sharpened.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> I don't have Gimp >.>
> So... all you do is smudge a drawn line? What about those little shards of light effect thing? I seem like an idiot >.<"


Gimp is free you should download it.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 3, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised no ones picked a boy going through puberty.

*jokedrum*

*AHEM* anyway, that's a niiiice sig, Malesretmit.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 3, 2010)

What is a good way to make fireworks smudge and light the sky around them like they would?

I'm stuck, can't submit until I get them right.


----------



## kalinn (Jan 3, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great idea ;D


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 3, 2010)

Can we use Paint and Sprite sheets?


----------



## muffun (Jan 3, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Can we use Paint and Sprite sheets?


You can use whatever you want...


----------



## Marcus (Jan 3, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> What is a good way to make fireworks smudge and light the sky around them like they would?
> 
> I'm stuck, can't submit until I get them right.


bump


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 3, 2010)

I tried making fireworks at first, but they turned out horrible.
No clue


----------



## muffun (Jan 3, 2010)

Can I enter this instead? I just added a border.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 3, 2010)

Okay, I've made my decision and decided my inspiration isn't great enough to make an amazing signature (which is pretty rare for me  ).  So I won't be entering the contest, and sorry for the late response as well.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I tried making fireworks at first, but they turned out horrible.
> No clue


If you don't have a clue, it's not possible lol


----------



## Nixie (Jan 4, 2010)

I just used a photo... I tried but failed too... >.>


----------



## Elliot (Jan 4, 2010)

Meh, i don't have time, Many homework. So i have to drop out. ;/
I tried to do a sig but failed. New year signatures i just cant do xD
K im out ;D


----------



## Josh (Jan 4, 2010)

@bit: D:
@Niko: D:
@KLC: D:


----------



## Zex (Jan 4, 2010)

malesretmit12 said:
			
		

> I've finished earlier than I thought.


*censored.2.0**censored.3.0*! Wana make me a sig? Its.. Its... BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Zex (Jan 4, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I tried making fireworks at first, but they turned out horrible.
> No clue


I just used a stock image.


----------



## Zex (Jan 4, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Super simple. But I kinda like it.


(cross my name out on the list please)


Edit - Damn, just noticed I triple posted.


----------



## Josh (Jan 4, 2010)

Why is everyone quiting :<


----------



## Zex (Jan 4, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Why is everyone quiting :<


New Years isn't a very original holiday, no one has inspiration, and Bit and M12 already won.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muahaha, but I haven't entered mine yet


----------



## Nixie (Jan 4, 2010)

Yea... They already won but I'm doing it for the practice!  (I still suck at photoshop >.>)


----------



## Zex (Jan 4, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*facepalm*

Duh! Of course! Your the clear best signature maker on the site!


----------



## Marcus (Jan 4, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's why I've taken down all my sigs in my signature and been working day and night for the past month, to perfect them and amaze everyone!

Muahahahaha


----------



## Thunder (Jan 4, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Oh yeah, I must have forgotten to tell you.

I am the coolest, most respected person on this place. You follow my orders as soon as I tell you to. Got that? "

And you're getting on him for arrogance?


----------



## Zex (Jan 4, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noes we pm buddies.

And I was jk about that whole respect me thing... O.O

Sorry if I offended you or w/e.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 4, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'K, arrogance is just a big pet peeve :T


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 4, 2010)

So I'm guessing the signature has to be New Year's related? =p


----------



## Zex (Jan 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> So I'm guessing the signature has to be New Year's related? =p


Not necessarily. Its probably better and more in season if you do, but as long as it says New Years or w/e on it, i think its good. From what I saw.


----------



## muffun (Jan 4, 2010)

Cross my name out pl0x.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 4, 2010)

Pretend that my signature has a Happy New Year icon in the Dock, then. XD


----------



## Elliot (Jan 4, 2010)

If we do groundhog, I'll gladly think of one ;P(RESSEETTII )


----------



## Zex (Jan 4, 2010)

Valentines day is going to be legit. I have a feeling.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... They still won. (un)


----------



## m12 (Jan 4, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> malesretmit12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I could. PM me the details, since this isn't really the topic for requesting. I'm flattered for the ones who think I'm a potential winner. Don't jump to conclusions so early. We haven't gotten all the entries, so who knows? Good luck to the others.


----------



## Josh (Jan 5, 2010)

Muffun, KLC, Sarah and Nixie quit? D:
Oh well, I guess it's because theres nothing to do with New Years day.
Tye you can enter your dock I guess : P.

I'll cross all 4 of you off the list then.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll enter mine soon, just finish it off.


----------



## nooky13 (Jan 5, 2010)

Josh says the competition ends at 8pm tonight  * GMT*


----------



## Marcus (Jan 5, 2010)

I know...


----------



## Nixie (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait! I never said that I quit!


----------



## Josh (Jan 5, 2010)

You didn't? Alright I'll add you back Nixie.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 5, 2010)

Yay! Last place... Here I come!


----------



## Marcus (Jan 5, 2010)

Whatever.


----------



## Josh (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice Marcus, Thanks for the entry.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmm not very "New Year"ish but I made it in time this time.

Anyway, good luck everyone.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 5, 2010)

If you've noticed already i'm not gonna make one xD Didn't have any inspiration :T But good luck everyone!


----------



## Nixie (Jan 5, 2010)

1hr 10 mins to go until the entries are closed! :O
Btw who's gonna judge this comp Josh?


----------



## Josh (Jan 5, 2010)

@Sam: Don't worry it's still nice :]
@Master Crash: I understand, New Years isn't the best theme.
Just wait for Valentines day :]
@Nixie: I'll announce when time is up.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 5, 2010)

KK


----------



## Thunder (Jan 5, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> @Sam: Don't worry it's still nice :]
> @Master Crash: I understand, New Years isn't the best theme.
> Just wait for Valentines day :]
> @Nixie: I'll announce when time is up.


Valentines Day... That'll be fun. Although i'm not the best when it comes to couples stuff :T


----------



## SamXX (Jan 5, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> @Sam: Don't worry it's still nice :]
> @Master Crash: I understand, New Years isn't the best theme.
> Just wait for Valentines day :]
> @Nixie: I'll announce when time is up.


Thanks.
I'm gonna try harder for Valentines, much easier as well.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 5, 2010)

sam. said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've already done my Valentine one and it's much better than my NY one.


My NY is fail


----------



## SamXX (Jan 5, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Future planing much?


----------



## Marcus (Jan 5, 2010)

sam. said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, just I know I won't get time in school days.

Also, is there anything wrong with doing that?


----------



## Nixie (Jan 5, 2010)

No... Its cool with me 
Hehe... I'm getting _a lot_ of ideas for valentines day... >


----------



## Josh (Jan 5, 2010)

3 more minutes guys!


----------



## Nixie (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok its over 8pm now... ;O


----------



## Josh (Jan 5, 2010)

Yeah, I'll just wait for my judges to decide on which ones should get into the 1/4 finals.


----------



## muffun (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck to everyone ;D


----------



## Marcus (Jan 5, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll just wait for my judges to decide on which ones should get into the 1/4 finals.


Who are judges and how many out of how many actually get through into quarts?


----------



## muffun (Jan 5, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Muffun, KLC, Sarah and Nixie quit? D:
> Oh well, I guess it's because theres nothing to do with New Years day.
> Tye you can enter your dock I guess : P.
> 
> I'll cross all 4 of you off the list then.


What are you talking about, I asked you to cross my name out because I submitted my sig.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 5, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll just wait for my judges to decide on which ones should get into the 1/4 finals.


Me be judge? o:


----------



## SamXX (Jan 5, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's a good idea, in fact I might make mine now while I'm in the mood.


----------



## Josh (Jan 5, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah don't worry Muffun, I noticed that after I posted that.
You're still on the list.

@Marcus:
It may sound weird but..

Hal, Phil, Ashwee and Box-monkey.
Hal offered to me some Judges so I said alright and he gave me these people.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 5, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, it's a good thing I joined ZH


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 5, 2010)

Aw, it's over? I'm in the process of making a New Years image to go in my window... ;-;


----------



## Nixie (Jan 5, 2010)

Aww man... Its not fair that they're mostly ZH people... Marcus has a bigger chance now... >.>


----------



## Josh (Jan 5, 2010)

@Master Crash:
Hmm, Sure.
@Tyeforce:
If you can quickly do it by tommorow 3pm GMT then sure.
@Nixie:
Don't worry Nixie, I'll make sure it's a fair count.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 5, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> @Master Crash:
> Hmm, Sure.
> @Tyeforce:
> If you can quickly do it by tommorow 3pm GMT then sure.
> ...


Yay


----------



## Marcus (Jan 5, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Aww man... Its not fair that they're mostly ZH people... Marcus has a bigger chance now... >.>


Not really...they're fair and nice people.

Do I sense a tint of competitive pressure 

I won't win, and nor will you, no offence, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 5, 2010)

Yay! KK I'm happy now


----------



## SamXX (Jan 5, 2010)

Wait what's ZH? :/


----------



## Thunder (Jan 5, 2010)

sam. said:
			
		

> Wait what's ZH? :/


Zap Heroes i think.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 5, 2010)

sam. said:
			
		

> Wait what's ZH? :/


Zap Heroes.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 5, 2010)

WAIT WHAT?  JUDGES?  I thought it was user votes.  Aw well this is bullcrap.  I'm already out then.


----------



## muffun (Jan 5, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> sam. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da hell is Zap Heroes?


----------



## Josh (Jan 5, 2010)

@BD:
Nah I'm still doing Judges, it's just the Judges choosing who's going to the 1/4 finals.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 5, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> WAIT WHAT?  JUDGES?  I thought it was user votes.  Aw well this is bullcrap.  I'm already out then.


I'm pretty sure, that the judges pick like half of them, then everyone votes.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 5, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A group.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 5, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the thing.  You saw mine.  It's that crappy MS paint sig aimed for laughs more than "HURR ARTISTIC VALUE"


----------



## Marcus (Jan 5, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why enter? :O


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 5, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because user votes would propel it further than judge votes would.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 5, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. Votes are never taken seriously enough because they're pretty much anonymous.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 5, 2010)

'Kay, almost done with mine. Just need to decide on a font. XD


----------



## Nixie (Jan 5, 2010)

question: Can someone hold a hand drawn only sig contest? I can't compete with something like the other ones... >.>


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 5, 2010)

'Kay, here's my entry:


----------



## Josh (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess so Nixie, But you'll need to make sure that your rules can be possible.

Nice Tye, Can't wait to see it :]


----------



## Josh (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn Tye.. Awesome!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 5, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Damn Tye.. Awesome!


Thanks. ^_^

In case anyone doesn't get it, it's 2010 Nintendo games. Also, I hid a little reference in there, too. Cookie to whoever finds it. =3


----------



## Nixie (Jan 5, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I guess so Nixie, But you'll need to make sure that your rules can be possible.
> 
> Nice Tye, Can't wait to see it :]


Umm... Well... most of it needs to be hand drawn?
I didn't understand what you're saying... >.>

@ tye: Awesome! :3


----------



## Marcus (Jan 5, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody really does hand drawing apart from you, so there would be no point in making a competition


----------



## Nixie (Jan 5, 2010)

I know... but I want to see some other skills in the art of graphics design... I'm sure that there's someone who does it... ^.^


----------



## Spirit (Jan 5, 2010)

That dock thing got kinda old real quick ._.

But it's cool I guess.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 5, 2010)

Spirit said:
			
		

> That dock thing got kinda old real quick ._.
> 
> But it's cool I guess.


How so? .-.


----------



## Spirit (Jan 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, you just stuck little images you found online on a dock.  Little effort involved, assuming you didn't actually re-create any of the images yourself.  Not that impressive.

Now if you actually made all the stuff yourself, that would be different.

But don't get me wrong, it is a unique idea.  :r


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 5, 2010)

Spirit said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had any talent with computer art, then I probably would have. I may be a great artist on paper, but I can't draw *censored.2.0* on a computer. Besides, graphic art is a lot different than traditional art.

And something doesn't _have_ to be 100% original for it to be awesome. =p


----------



## Zex (Jan 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> 'Kay, here's my entry:


Damnnn. Good.


----------



## Spirit (Jan 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not 100% yours if it's not original.  Which, in my eyes, is really important in signature competitions.  Just cutting things and pasting them on something isn't creative. ._.

But I don't want to start an argument or something.  

It would've been cool if you drew something that _was_ 100% yours.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 5, 2010)

Spirit said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could never make a Mac OS X interface with a 2010 Nintendo video game signature and call it my own, anyway, since it would use elements that belong to Apple and Nintendo. I love both companies, and I want to express it. And even if I did try to hand draw a Dock and Nintendo characters, it would never come out better than the original. I want it to be the best it can be, and making it from scratch wouldn't be the way to go for that. Originality can be left for art. Signatures, in my opinion, aren't really art. They're just things that appear whenever you post that are supposed to look cool. Sure, your signature _can_ be art, but it by no means _has_ to be. As long as it looks cool, it's fine by me. =p


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2010)

Spirit said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't renders made by other people? D_D


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> 'Kay, here's my entry:


Cool.


SOULSILVER


----------



## Spirit (Jan 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but with a good signature it's more than just slapping it on something  .  It's mostly completely unique and yours.  And I guess I'm getting after Tye because I don't really specialize in signature design xD, I design stuff like that from scratch.  It _is_ 100% mine.  It doesn't even gain recognition in the real world if you don't make it all yourself.  But oh well.

I mean Tye even said he could draw :O .  I personally think some of the hand drawn signatures have potential to be cooler than regular ones.  But that's only my opinion  . 

And I didn't mean to offend anyone with this or something :'( .  I like Tye's signature.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 5, 2010)

Spirit said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm a good artist.
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7106767/1/
http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7138522/1/

But not on a computer. =P


----------



## Nixie (Jan 5, 2010)

Spirit said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man... If that was the case with everyone, the I would have won >.> XD


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7138522/1/


I remember this! It's amazing


----------



## Spirit (Jan 5, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed!  >_<


----------



## Nixie (Jan 5, 2010)

Darn! Tye is too amazing!... :O <= 1st place!!!
Well... I have a few years to practice... before I get to his age... XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 5, 2010)

Spirit said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, lol. I just wish I was as good on the computer. =p


----------



## Nixie (Jan 5, 2010)

Stop complaining! XD
There are some of us who suck at both and is trying to take Art for their options... >.>
yes I was referring to me...


----------



## Hal (Jan 6, 2010)

Should The Judges be ....Judging?


----------



## Marcus (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah, I'm a better drawer than I am making signatures on the computer.

Yes, drawing takes a lot of practice, but it takes more natural ability and talent to be a good drawer than sig maker, so I'd rather this way round. Therefore, I can practice signatures and become good at them also. Sig making is just about knowing what looks right on what, and knowing how to use effects well in certain circumstances.

Drawing, however, takes a steady hand which sort of comes from hand to eye coordination, the ability to draw something from just thinking about it in your head, rather than using pictures there for you, and a lot of patience and a perfectionist's mind e.g "Oh that line does not go far out enough, I'll do it again."

Some people may disagree but this is what I think.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm a better drawer than I am making signatures on the computer.
> 
> Yes, drawing takes a lot of practice, but it takes more natural ability and talent to be a good drawer than sig maker, so I'd rather this way round. Therefore, I can practice signatures and become good at them also. Sig making is just about knowing what looks right on what, and knowing how to use effects well in certain circumstances.
> 
> ...


But being a perfectionist is tiring... I spent 5 hrs doing a piece of Art homework and my teacher hated it... >:0
apparently I didn't draw the right stuff... >.>

Meh... Where are the judges?? Is it time to drop out already???

Oh well... If I'm suckish at Art then I practically can't do anything else right either... I fail to easily at everything... Which kinda leads to no future for me... >.<"


----------



## Marcus (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww don't say that :O

You might become good at something late in life, or you may try something out in a club or something and find you're really good at it


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Ok, List of what I fail at:
Anything remotely sport related
Languages... learning 5 at a time takes its toll >.>
History geog etc... I hate writing long essays of stuff >.<
Music... A big no-no... even though I am learning an instrument... I'm pretty bad at it... XD
And a lot more...

Though mind you, that I haven't shown anyone the stuff that I do on paper... so... I guess that you can't tell If I suck that much >


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

So...who won? =p


----------



## Josh (Jan 6, 2010)

Still thinking, As for the Judges..
I may need you to do it for my Valentines as this New Years one is a bit short.
I will announce the semi-finalist soon.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 6, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Still thinking, As for the Judges..
> I may need you to do it for my Valentines as this New Years one is a bit short.
> I will announce the semi-finalist soon.


Ho many out of the 5 entries get through to semis?

I'm aiming for semis, I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Josh (Jan 6, 2010)

I need to collect all the signatures and check them.
Good Luck everyone.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 6, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> I need to collect all the signatures and check them.
> Good Luck everyone.


You got mine, right? 'Cause my name isn't on the first post...


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm aiming for the semis as well... ^_^


----------



## Josh (Jan 6, 2010)

Alright Guys, I have an overview of who is getting through (6 people).


----------



## Zex (Jan 6, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Alright Guys, I have an overview of who is getting through (6 people).


Who's r tey?


----------



## Nixie (Jan 6, 2010)

Not me! XD So, Who are they?


----------



## fitzy (Jan 6, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Not me! XD So, Who are they?


true dat

Why you say that?


----------



## muffun (Jan 6, 2010)

Tell us already. D:


----------



## SamXX (Jan 6, 2010)

THE WAIT IS KILLING ME D:


----------



## Marcus (Jan 7, 2010)

Tell us you *censored1.2*hole!


----------



## chubsterr (Jan 7, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Tell us you *censored1.2*hole!


Lol dang i missed the deadline by 1 day.

GL you guys.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 7, 2010)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's you 

And yeah. good job you missed it, we'd all phail, your sigs are amazing!


----------



## Josh (Jan 7, 2010)

@pootman:
Sorry D:, I'll put you first in my list on my Valentines one.

Alright Guys, I have a good view of the 6 people going to the 1/4 finals.
Just hold one for a second for me to make a poll.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 7, 2010)

Oo, can't wait


----------



## Josh (Jan 7, 2010)

Poll up, 7 people are going through as I forgot same.
Sorry If you didn't get through, 2 votes each.
NO Alts seriously.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 7, 2010)

Yay I got through 

Oh well, I don't care what happens now.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 7, 2010)

Where is the poll again? I can't find it >.>


----------



## chubsterr (Jan 7, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Where is the poll again? I can't find it >.>


First post.


----------



## Josh (Jan 7, 2010)

On the first page Nixie.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 7, 2010)

Yey, I got through ^-^


----------



## Nixie (Jan 7, 2010)

KK. Me has voted now... But I might considering not doing any more comps... as I said before, very little people appreciate the hand drawn stuff as well... >.>

Oh well, best of luck to my 2! (Not tellin' you who I voted for >)


----------



## Josh (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry Nixie, It's not your hand drawn stuff, I actually like it.
But It was a very hard choice as all of these Signatures are awesome, I chose the ones I knew people would like to get through.

Sorry if I offended you .


----------



## Nixie (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, you can make up for it by making a hand drawn only comp... I'm sure that there are some users that would want one... *cough* Sam! support me here! XD *cough*


----------



## Josh (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, I guess so.
I'll plan it around March.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 7, 2010)

Yay! that's when my B-day is! ^_^


----------



## Josh (Jan 7, 2010)

More votes please.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 7, 2010)

Voted for Spirit and BItter, good luck you two


----------



## Marcus (Jan 7, 2010)

Go me, only person without a vote!


----------



## Elliot (Jan 7, 2010)

Tyeforce, Lemme tell you something
You know the guy in your sig? The one with the yellow hair.
Doesn't he look like this guy? (I watched a Korean Drama, Don't ask >.>)


----------



## Thunder (Jan 7, 2010)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Tyeforce, Lemme tell you something
> You know the guy in your sig? The one with the yellow hair.
> Doesn't he look like this guy? (I watched a Korean Drama, Don't ask >.>)


That "guy" is Samus xD


----------



## SamXX (Jan 7, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G-G-G-GENDER CONFUSION!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2010)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Tyeforce, Lemme tell you something
> You know the guy in your sig? The one with the yellow hair.
> Doesn't he look like this guy? (I watched a Korean Drama, Don't ask >.>)


Is that that Korean TV star that everyone loves? XD

And, yes, it's young Samus from Metroid: Other M in my signature.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 7, 2010)

Hehe... the only Korean drama that I watched was from a few years ago but I still like it :3

He has... nice hair?


----------



## muffun (Jan 7, 2010)

Yay, made it through.

Also, Bit won.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 7, 2010)

Whoa, I didn't know voting started


----------



## Zex (Jan 7, 2010)

Ill place my bets on bit winning again.


----------



## kalinn (Jan 7, 2010)

aw i didnt make it. oh well i knew i wouldnt anyway lol

but ahh its so hard to decide D:


----------



## Marcus (Jan 8, 2010)

Cmon people, vote for me so I can get to semi's and change my sig to a good one


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 8, 2010)

When is the winner being announced?


----------



## Josh (Jan 8, 2010)

Monday 5pm GMT, but that is to go through to the semi finals.
Then Thursday 8pm GMT to go through the finals.
Sunday 8pm GMT is when the real winner is announced.

My Valentines one will be much longer hopefully.


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 8, 2010)

I voted for spirit.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 8, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Monday 5pm GMT, but that is to go through to the semi finals.
> Then Thursday 8pm GMT to go through the finals.
> Sunday 8pm GMT is when the real winner is announced.
> 
> My Valentines one will be much longer hopefully.


When will it start?


----------



## Josh (Jan 8, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1st of Febuary, It'll end right on Valentines day or maybe a few days after.


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 8, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k


----------



## Nixie (Jan 8, 2010)

Meh, I'll head straight for the March one instead XD

Bit's winning!


----------



## Josh (Jan 8, 2010)

Bump, More Votes please.


----------



## Marcus (Jan 8, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Bump, More Votes please.


Yeah I'd erm, love a vote someone lol


----------



## Thunder (Jan 8, 2010)

I think you should've kept the window on Tye's sig, it was kinda a big part of it :T


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 8, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I think you should've kept the window on Tye's sig, it was kinda a big part of it :T


Yeah... =/


----------



## Josh (Jan 8, 2010)

Ooo, Sorry Tye.
If you get through (5 people will), Then I'll add your window.


----------



## Spirit (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for the votes, everyone  .  

Good luck all!


----------



## m12 (Jan 8, 2010)

Good luck everyone. The signatures are all superb in their own way.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 8, 2010)

When the first round going to be over?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## SamXX (Jan 8, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> When the first round going to be over?
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Monday.


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 8, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Monday.


Sounds good. =D


----------



## Josh (Jan 9, 2010)

More votes please, I'm sure Marcus and Sam want some.


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 9, 2010)

I voted spirit.


----------



## Josh (Jan 10, 2010)

Today is the last day, More votes please.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 10, 2010)

I already voted... :0


----------



## Marcus (Jan 10, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> I already voted... :0


Me siggy sugs hehehe  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Nixie (Jan 10, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least yours got onto the semis... >.<"

Marcus, Are you joining on the march Hand drawn one? :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Marcus (Jan 10, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but only if it can be drawn on paper and put up, I don't have a tablet.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm sure that it still counts as hand drawn... ;D


----------



## Marcus (Jan 10, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> I'm sure that it still counts as hand drawn... ;D


Yeah, maybe I will, but it will look awful compared to the tablet thingies


----------



## Nixie (Jan 10, 2010)

No it won't... ;D unless the scanner went weird... :0


----------



## Josh (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry that I didn't finish this yesterday, but anyways..

I poll has finished to there's no point of voting, The 5 people with the most votes will go to the semi-finals which they'll have a choice to keep or change their signature.
So those people are (not in order):
bittermeat
Spirit
Tyeforce
Muffun
malesretmit12

Weldone Guys and Sorry SAMwich and Marcus for not getting through, You will still get a prize.
Also should I make a new topic for the semi-finals or not? I think it'll be easier.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 12, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Sorry that I didn't finish this yesterday, but anyways..
> 
> I poll has finished to there's no point of voting, The 5 people with the most votes will go to the semi-finals which they'll have a choice to keep or change their signature.
> So those people are (not in order):
> ...


Hmm don't worry, my sig sucked XD


----------



## Josh (Jan 12, 2010)

Nah, It's just the theme of it.
Your signatures are awesome!


----------



## Marcus (Jan 12, 2010)

Zero votes for the win


----------



## SamXX (Jan 12, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Nah, It's just the theme of it.
> Your signatures are awesome!


Bahah I'll definitely ditch using GaGa in sigs any more and use something more to the theme


----------



## Marcus (Jan 12, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I reckon that's where you lost it, not the sig but the person in it 


I lol when I see that sig I did now


----------



## Nixie (Jan 12, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait... that was her 0_?

Wow... XD

I was wondering i it was her or not >.<


----------



## Marcus (Jan 12, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a he rofl lol


----------



## Nixie (Jan 12, 2010)

I was talking about Sam's sig... referring to lady GaGa


----------



## Marcus (Jan 12, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> I was talking about Sam's sig... referring to lady GaGa


Oh, I thought you meant by, "That was her 0?" that it was my sig's 0 and I was a girl lol.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 12, 2010)

Nah, the 0.?
is a smilie


----------



## Marcus (Jan 12, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Nah, the 0.?
> is a smilie


Er ok lol


----------



## muffun (Jan 12, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still loved your sig.   

Imma make a new one, though I have no idea what I'm gonna do. When are the revised ones due?


----------



## Jake (Jan 12, 2010)

Are we aloud to steal them and put them in our sigs?


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 12, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Are we aloud to steal them and put them in our sigs?


You probably should ask the certain maker. >_<


----------



## Josh (Jan 13, 2010)

You have one more day to submit your new signatures (If you chose to).


----------



## muffun (Jan 13, 2010)

Arg, never mind. I'll keep my current, and work on the Valentine's Day one.


----------



## Josh (Jan 13, 2010)

Ah alright .


----------



## bittermeat (Jan 13, 2010)

When's the contest ending? xD


----------



## Josh (Jan 14, 2010)

Going to make a new topic for the Semi Finals.


----------

